# BFP then a BFN???!!!



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I've tested this morning (three days before test date) and got a BFP. Then, just to confirm, I did a second test of the same brand about an hour later in the day and it's BFN.


Am I right in thinking that you can get a false negative, but a positive can only be caused by HCG. I tested a few days ago and got a BFN, so no trigger shot left in my system.


Has anyone else had this and can anyone please, please, give me hope?


I'm going out of my mind.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would go with the BFP. You should have waited a bit longer then an hour to do another one.  I think they say normally a 4 hour window is ok.

x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I've always been told a HPT can give you a negative result when your actually pregnant but they can't and don't give a pregnant result if you aren't so looks good. x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

wendycat - at this stage you should only be testing the first wee of the day, as that has the highest concentration of hcg in it. so the second test will have had much less hcg in it, hence the neg result. if you want to test again to make sure of your bfp - leave it until tomorrow first thing and test your first wee of the day again. oh and    on your   
kandy xx


----------



## CharliesGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you and that it is a BFP


----------



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi I'm in the same boat tested yesterday clearblue digital BFP 1-2 weeks OTD 1st took another two today all BFN thought my trigger shot should of been out by now Day 11 yesterday can u get positive one day negative next and be pregnant or will it be my trigger shot I did take a test four days ago to test for trigger and was negative but just a cheap tesco one so confused and upset having to tell DH


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

wendycat

bless you hun...........i would defo go with your orginal test of BFP, you cannot get a false positive hun as the HCG jab has well and truely gone by now however your test an hour later will not have enough concentration of true HCG so unfortunately you'll need to wait till tmrw sweetie

you've given me some hope as i tested bfn 12dpo the same as you (i've been stalking you in the nicest possible way  ) and was gutted so i'll prob test again in the morning (14dpo) as i feel pregnant and have done for over a week!

big hugs sweetie and will be checking on you first thing tmrw

love
Suze xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Suze, I feel much more positive about it now. I shall be thoroughly surprised if it's a BFN tomorrow morning.  


Good luck!    


Oooh I shall be stalking you back now LOL


----------

